# [OOC/Recruiting]The Gods Themselves



## lonesoldier (May 8, 2005)

When the Overdeity returned from his sojourn into the Far Realm he looked upon the pantheons of the Great Wheel and found them wanting, he took every god and made them mortal once more. In turn, each ex-deity proved itself and regained their status and realms, but some couldn’t. Thier return was called the Time of Ascension.

Those few minor deities who were unable to complete the tasks put before them by the Overdeity were left on the Material Plane, never to ascend to the Outer Planes with their brothers and sisters. These gods carved out places in the world for themselves, this is their story.

<HR>

In this campaign you play as a demigod, one of the failures from the Time of Ascension. You have a divine rank of one, and you control one portfolio element. Your character will have an effective character level of 25 and start with 300,000 experience points (As well as an extra 12,500 XPs for developing spells). Also, you begin with 2,100,000 gold pieces. You can spend as much as 525,000 gold to purchase any given item. (No artifacts please). As an important point, it should be noted that you will spend a lot of time off the Material Plane (You are immortal).

As for creating the base character, please use 33 point, standard point buy. Remember that you receive ability increases every fourth level, and a bonus feat every third level. Also, deities gain different amounts of HP and have different epic bonus progressions than regular epic characters. Please draw all divine abilites/feats/etc from the SRD.

Also it should be noted that my Material Plane is a custom world and the D&D Cosmology is the same as shown/described in the DMG. I will be using the Greyhawk gods. In essence when you pick a domain, (lets use magic for our example), you become the "Lesser Deity of Magic", while Boccob is the "Greater Deity of Magic". You have your following, but Boccob's is much greater. The only way to get another domain/portfolio element is to slay the god who currently has it. Slaying a lesser god grants you the god's domain, but you still have less of a following than the greater god. You could slay a greater god, in theory, but remember they are really strong...

3.5e Books you may use:
Book of Exalted Deeds
Book of Vile Darkness
Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Complete Divine
Complete Warrior
Core Books
Epic Level Handbook (No, really?)
Frostburn
Races of Destiny
Unearthed Arcana (please check with me)

Variants you *may* use:
Character Traits and Flaws (UA)
Item Familiars (UA)
Feel free to ask about other Variants from the above books.

Domains/Portfolio Elements:
[SBLOCK]Air
Animal
Celerity (CDiv)
Chaos
Cold (CDiv)
Community (CDiv)
Competition (CDiv)
Courage (CWar)
Creation (CDiv)
Death
Destruction
Domination (CDiv) - No Domination for you!
Dream (CDiv)
Earth
Evil - No Evil for you!
Fate (CWar)
Fire
Force (CDiv)
Good
Glory (CDiv)
Healing
Inquisition (CDiv)
Knowledge
Law
Liberation (CDiv)
Luck - Taken
Madness (CDiv)
Magic
Mind (CDiv)
Mysticism (CDiv)
Nobility (CWar)
Orcale (CDiv)
Pact (CDiv)
Pestilence (CDiv)
Planning (CWar) - Taken
Plant
Protection
Purification (CDiv)
Strength
Summoner (CDiv)
Sun - Taken
Travel
Trickery
Tyranny (CWar) - No Tyranny for you!
War - Taken
Water - Taken
Weather (CDiv)[/SBLOCK]

Active Players:
1) Hypersmurf
2) Wrahn
3) silentspace
4) Ankh-Morpork Guard
5) Nephtys
6) Lord_Raven88

Waiting List:
1) Prof. Yeti
2) --Empty--


----

Accepting an alternate alternates, when you finish your character, snap off the e-mail and stat block(s) to me at "rwijub at gmail dot com". Be sure to include your lesser diety's history and personality.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 8, 2005)

I'd be absolutely interested in this.  I think I'd be all about being the Lesser Deity of Earth.

But I can give a better idea as to what I'd want to play tomorrow, when it's not 230 AM.

Edit : Can we use Non-PHB races?  Some monstrous races would seem more fitting for some domains/deities.  (Half-Golem Earth God? =P )


----------



## Angcuru (May 8, 2005)

Sounds like fun.     I'm a bit limited in my book selection, but the SRD should be good enough for me.    I'll have my pick of Domain up soon.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Hmmm... yes, I can't deny, that this sounds like fun. 

Magic/Travel/Trickery would be the domains that most suit me, or maybe Air/Luck.

As for the actual character, I generally most like arcane spellcasters and rogues (i.e. Arcane Trickster / Trickery domain would work well).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (May 8, 2005)

This sounds like a blast! I'd like to play, can't think of a concept at the moment though...


----------



## lonesoldier (May 8, 2005)

@ RobotRobotI:
Of course! Feel free to use a race from any of those listed books.

@ Angcuru:
Don't sweat it, the SRD has plenty of fun stuff.

@ Thanee:
Cool, just remember you only get one Portfolio Element/Domain.

I'm trying to figure out a way to calculate how many people pray to you. I might use the Epic Leadership tables and add some interesting bonuses.
Also, if you take the Leadership feat, those ones are your 'inner circle', you also have your followers who pray to you.

This might be redunant: Please be mature enough to not abuse your godly powers. As cool as killing every Mind Flayer might be, unless you have a reason to (and you are willing to feel the wrath of their god) you shouldn't. And such.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Cool, just remember you only get one Portfolio Element/Domain.




Yep, just listed a few possibilities. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 8, 2005)

I recently started on my diety [although it's still an 'alpha', and now that I know I can use non-PHB races, I've got some other ideas] and I was like 'WHOAH' when I realized that a 25 fighter gets a total for 22 feats.

Twenty two!


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Heh. Just take a look at the list of available epic feats and the number you get from those, and you start to cry! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (May 8, 2005)

Ooo... excellent!

I had an interesting idea for a war deity, but it would use the War Troll from Monster Manual III.

Or perhaps a deity of trickery, a rogue/swashbucklery/monk type.

Or a spellcaster.  Such hard choices.

Ooo... Minor Deity of Death... I think I have it.  A minor deity of death, Wizard/Cleric/Mystic Theurge/True Necromancer


----------



## Ferrix (May 8, 2005)

Such hard choices after looking over the divine stuff in the SRD.

Just realized my death demi-god idea is out since True Necro is in Libris Mortis, and isn't on the listed books.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 8, 2005)

I could certainly be interested in this one - and I've got my eye on Evil...

-Hyp.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 8, 2005)

Well, looks like you've got 6 already. If you need another or someone pulls out, I'd really love to play the Lesser Diety of Water.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Here's a write-up how stats could look like roughly:

Human Rogue 3/Human Paragon 3/Sorcerer 4/Arcane Trickster 15
CN

Demigod
Divine Rank 1
Domain: Trickery (or Magic)

Str 8+4(inherent)+6(enhancement)
Dex 15+5(inherent)+6(enhancement)
Con 14+4(inherent)+6(enhancement)
Int 14+4(inherent)+6(enhancement)
Wis 8+4(inherent)+6(enhancement)
Cha 17+2(HP)+6(level)+5(inherent)+6(enhancement)

Skill Points 66(R)+21(HP)+20(S)+35(AT 1-5)+90(AT 6-15; with +4 inherent bonus to Int)

1 Eschew Materials
1(H) Improved Initiative
3 Practiced Spellcaster
4(HP) Empower Spell
6 Spell Focus (Enchantment)
9 Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment)
12 Heighten Spell
15 Arcane Preparation
18 Quicken Spell
21E Ignore Material Components
24E Multispell
24(AT)E Spell Knowledge (?)

SDA(D) Automatic Metamagic (Quicken Spell)
SDA(1) Alter Reality

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nephtys (May 8, 2005)

I'd love a really high level game.

Maybe a Troll, one of those War Trolls from Frostburn (iIrc). A really savage, yet intelligent, beastie with War or Destruction as domains.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 9, 2005)

Where are you getting the (inherent) and (enhancements) bonuses from?  I saw nothing about inherent bonuses in the Divine SRD.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 9, 2005)

*People can stop trying to apply now*

Wow, full.

Here is the list of people:

Active Players:
1) RobotRobotI
2) Angcuru
3) Thanee
4) silentspace
5) Ferrix
6) Hypersmurf

Waiting List:
1) Ankh-Morpork Guard
2) Nephtys
3) TroyXavier
4) Isida Kep'Tukari

The players of the waiting list get to play when an active player drops out.

I also need an idea of how often you can post. If it's any indiction from my current number of posts to day since registration, I burn at least 5 hours a day on my computer, every day. So I can post (at least) twice per day.


----------



## Angcuru (May 9, 2005)

Thanee used the paragon template.  That could be what you're wondering about.


----------



## Angcuru (May 9, 2005)

I expect to be able to do 2+ posts a day, depending on what there is for my character to do/react to.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 9, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Where are you getting the (inherent) and (enhancements) bonuses from?  I saw nothing about inherent bonuses in the Divine SRD.




Inherent bonus is from the Tomes and Manuals (Tome of Leadership and Influence) and the enchancements bonuses are probably from their equipment counterparts (Cloak of Charisma). HP stands for Human Paragon ('Prestige' class from Unearthed Arcana) and level is the bonuses for being 4th, 8th, etc, level.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 9, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Human Rogue 3/Human Paragon 3/Sorcerer 4/Arcane Trickster 15




Looks like we're thinking along very similar lines 

I'm looking at a human Rog3/Sor6/ArT11/ArM5, with similar feat and ability choices 

-Hyp.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 9, 2005)

I can get in X posts a day, pending very special circumstances.  I'm usually at the computer 4-5 hours every evening.

Edit : I plan on going with a Level 25 Human Fighter.  But I want the Human Fighter's physical properties to be very... inhuman.  Would this be cool, assuming it's entirely cosmetic?


----------



## TroyXavier (May 9, 2005)

sounds like an interesting one.   If you need another alternate, I'd be interested.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

Should you be needing an alternate, I have a 25th level druid from a different game that I could put the Divine Rank on.  She'd be one of the nature dieties, with the animal domain or some such, if someone else doesn't already have it.


----------



## Ferrix (May 9, 2005)

I think Alter Reality is going to be a really popular choice for a salient divine ability, pity it has a 29 Charisma requirement as it's probably one of the most powerful abilities available to a Divine Rank 1.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 9, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I think Alter Reality is going to be a really popular choice for a salient divine ability...




It's already on _my_ sheet!  

-Hyp.


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Where are you getting the (inherent) and (enhancements) bonuses from?  I saw nothing about inherent bonuses in the Divine SRD.




Some magic items already figured in.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Inherent bonus is from the Tomes and Manuals (Tome of Leadership and Influence) and the enchancements bonuses are probably from their equipment counterparts (Cloak of Charisma). HP stands for Human Paragon ('Prestige' class from Unearthed Arcana) and level is the bonuses for being 4th, 8th, etc, level.




See? Our DM knows what he's doing... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

Curious.

I can't do this right now but a storyhour I'm doing is changing focus to the gods and their activities.  I'll have to watch this to see how you handle them.....very curious.


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

I can also post daily or twice daily, usually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Angcuru (May 10, 2005)

To other players:

What is the focus for your deity?  I.E. What domain?  I don't want to pick one that someone already has.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

I could post at least every other day, possibly more than that.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2005)

It depends upon the day, but usually I can post about once a day, sometimes quite a bit more than that, sometimes I'm gone for a couple days in a row.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 10, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> To other players:
> 
> What is the focus for your deity?  I.E. What domain?  I don't want to pick one that someone already has.




My deity is a 25Fighter with the Earth domain.  He's also got a slight bent towards plantness.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 10, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> What is the focus for your deity?  I.E. What domain?




Eeee-evil.

-Hyp.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

I'm thinking Fighter 1/Sorcerer 2/Human Paragon 3/Spellsword 3/Eldritch Knight 10. Not sure what to take for last 6 levels.

Weak physically, but uses polymorph or shapechange in battle. Lesser Diety of War.


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2005)

I'm going to bow out, I'm not really that big a fan of epic/divine levels (and don't really know the rules for them well either), anyways. 

AMG can then play his "diet soda". 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'd really love to play the Lesser Diety of Water.




As an additional plus, we won't have two almost equal characters that way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> AMG can then play his "diet soda".




Bah! I've only been playing a large amount of Water based characters lately because the games keep dying before they get anywhere. I figure its best to load up on the concept in different ways and maybe one will survive. 

...besides, everyone uses Fire, that's boring. 

So I guess this means I actually have to work this out in more detail...


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As an additional plus, we won't have two almost equal characters that way.




Not equal!  Hyp was eeee-vil 

Ankh - there's something mighty familiar about your character concept


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Not equal!  Hyp was eeee-vil




Almost 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Ankh - there's something mighty familiar about your character concept




At least he won't be a Genasi! 

I'll have to really think about the build...flip through some books for more detailed ideas and such. Would there be problems if I use Dieties and Demigods instead of the SRD? I don't know how much was changed/updated when it was put into the SRD...


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2005)

I don't think they updated anything at all. I have seen some stuff in there, that looked suspiciously 3.0. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (May 13, 2005)

What would be the progression for Epic Eldritch Knight?


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

I suppose a bonus feat every 3 levels and caster level every level, otherwise only what every character gets.

This SRD has the epic stuff included.

It also has the divine stuff (link is at the bottom left).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## lonesoldier (May 13, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> What would be the progression for Epic Eldritch Knight?




I would go with Thanee's suggestion.


----------



## silentspace (May 13, 2005)

Sweet. Thanks Thanee and lonesoldier


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 13, 2005)

Although I'd nearly finished my Earth Fighter Guy...  I concluded that a Plant Domain Sorcerer3/Cleric12/Geomancer 10 would be a billion times awesomer.  Think it'd be okay to switch to that?


----------



## TroyXavier (May 14, 2005)

sounds like a fun combo.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps I should change the thread title to Full? I'll go do that.

Everyone who is playing, I will not be able to start the game until the 21st of May. So take your time and work out your characters. I'll post up the background for my campaign on the weekends. Nothing's too different, other than the variety of lesser deities and the material plane is changed. Otherwise everything is out of the DMG.


----------



## silentspace (May 15, 2005)

This is the character type I'm thinking of... not really any stats yet, just some concepts...

Mek Ju
Demigod of Battle
Domain: Luck

Mek appears in many guises. He is sometimes seen as a mad old man, with straggly white hair and beard, wearing voluminous blue robes over a thin body. Drawn to the randomness and challenges of war, Mek is known to throw himself into battle with abandon. Mek loves battle, and laughs at those too meek to accept the risks of war. Nothing is safe in life - one can be struck down as easily by a runaway horse-cart as one can in battle. Why not die fighting for something you believe in?

Eons ago, Mek was born a human peasant. But he ascended to divinity as a king, after decades of leading armies into battle to fight evil. Mek leads from the front. Even when faced with defeat, Mek is among the last to retreat, buying time for others. Mek believes all should test themselves in battle. Even the physically weak, such as himself, should train and prepare. There will come a time when a split-second will decide the fate of not just your own life, but the lives of your fellows, and of your countrymen. Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses, but that should not prevent one from taking risks. Mek stands for courage in the face of the enemy, in the face of life-or-death combat, and in every facet of life.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 15, 2005)

Cool. Though God of Battle with the Luck domain? I can kinda see it, espeically a chaotic battle deity.


----------



## silentspace (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, like Kord.  Or Hercules.


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sweet. Thanks Thanee and lonesoldier




It's one bonus feat every four levels, BTW. Doesn't really make a difference at 25. 

CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Thanee.  It really seems to me like it should be an epic feat every 3 levels though - it's not as if the eldritch knight's bab keeps increasing in epic levels or anything. :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 15, 2005)

Assuming Thanee's still out(and just helping out rules wise...), I'm looking at a fairly simple build. Probably Human Druid 20/Fighter 5. 

Not really all that much to help Elemental casters on the Divine side of things.


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Assuming Thanee's still out(and just helping out rules wise...)




Yup. I won't participate, but that doesn't stop me from checking in every now and then to see what happens. 

I just don't really want to build such a monster of a character, and you seemed eager enough to play, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, Thanee.  It really seems to me like it should be an epic feat every 3 levels though - it's not as if the eldritch knight's bab keeps increasing in epic levels or anything. :\




But it's easier to achieve (only 10 levels in a class, not 20) and there is basically no disadvantage, because you still get the full 20 caster levels in level 22+, if you look at it from that direction. You also still get the d6 HD.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 16, 2005)

Working on high-level PCs like this is mind-wracking.

So, when you guys do it, where exactly do you start?  What order do you do it in?

I'm having trouble trying to bring it all together at once.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 16, 2005)

I go concept, class, stats, abilities, feats, then finally skills.  Works pretty well for me.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 16, 2005)

Make sure you have a solid concept and class breakdown first. Then get into the 'nitty-gritty' as if it were.


----------



## Angcuru (May 16, 2005)

When I design High-level characters, I do it one of two ways.  If an NPC, I add up all the stuff gained with each level and stat him up all at once.  If a PC, I do it carefully, level by level.

I'm thinking of using the Air domain, but not sure how to implement it.  There's just so many options!


----------



## silentspace (May 19, 2005)

How's everybody doing?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 19, 2005)

Should be able to get stats up in the next couple of days...definitely by the weekend at the latest.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 19, 2005)

As with Ankh, I should be done by the weekend.  Working on a 25th level character is just a bit much for me to do all at once.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 20, 2005)

I totally understand, the IB exam has slowed down the campaign building to a crawl. Take your time guys, Epic level characters are difficult to put together in one night.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 24, 2005)

Soooo....

Updates anyone?

Unless everyone is ready June 1st, I'm going to drop the game, and attempt to start a d20 Star Wars one. Don't make me turn to the Dark Side, make your characters!


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 24, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Updates anyone?




I'm essentially done with mechanics, though I haven't gone through sorcerer Spells Known yet.

I'll get it to you shortly 

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 25, 2005)

Just a quick note - I'll be out of town the next couple of days.

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

lonesoldier, are you recruiting? If so that’s great if not could you remove the recruitment category from your first post? (Just edit and pick the one you really should have.)

V/R
BS
PbP Moderator


----------



## lonesoldier (May 26, 2005)

Hyper: 'K.

Shatter: 'K.

@ others: Is anyone there?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 26, 2005)

Still here.  Should have stats up and finally finished tomorrow or Friday...hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Angcuru (May 26, 2005)

I'll try to get my char up today or tomorrow, but I can't be sure, as I'm feeling quite ill right now.


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2005)

same here


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 27, 2005)

Sigh... I've been held back a bit.  I've got work tomorrow night, but I've got every intention to be done by saturday at the latest.


----------



## silentspace (May 29, 2005)

hey everybody. i'm away for the weekend. i had a question about my character though...

deities are unaffected by antimagic field per the antimagic field description... does that mean spells the deity casts don't wink out in an antimagic field?  for example, if Mek casts freedom of movement on himself, what happens if he is grappled by someone with an antimagic field?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2005)

*poke* is this dead then?

I put a lot of time into Mek - he's turning out crazy powerful. But then again, he's a deity!  Still, not nearly powerful enough to take on one of the Deities and Demigods deities..


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay, I am supposed to start the campagin today, obviously I will not.

I think I might turn this into a: Whoever finishes their character first (first six) gets to play.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 2, 2005)

Is that an open invitation to tjose you didn't sanction?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 2, 2005)

Lonesoldier - do you want characters posted here?  Posted here and spoilered?  Emailed to you?

I'm assuming there will be some sort of adversarial component to the game (since there could be deities of Good and of Evil, for example), so should characters be kept private or made public?

-Hyp.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 3, 2005)

@Hyper: E-mail would be best.
Players: send it over to: rwijub at gmail dot com

@Hatter: Not yet. I'll wait about 4 days and then open it. So unless you are on the list, do not send it to me until four days are up.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 3, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> @Hyper: E-mail would be best.
> Players: send it over to: rwijub at gmail dot com
> 
> @Hatter: Not yet. I'll wait about 4 days and then open it. So unless you are on the list, do not send it to me until four days are up.




I should just squeak in, then... I'm in a rush to catch a plane right now, but I should be back in two days... 

-Hyp.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 3, 2005)

That’s good to hear. I’m hoping to get this off the ground quickly. General Note: If you send me cookies, I’ll change your e-mail received time ; )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

I know you said no more waiting list but just thought I would throw my name in the ring just in case. I have a Half-Celestial Human Paragon 3/ Sorcerer 18 already written up. So I would only have to add the Divine Rank.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, I'll go edit my first post in a second, but the race is on. Send your e-mail to my gmail account (rwijub at gmail dot com), be sure to give it a meaningful title. I will take the first five COMPLETE entries. By complete I mean all mechanical details, equipment, history, personality and background (try to be generic, I'll type out as much of the setting's history as I can tonight).

Hyper: You have been accepted(-zors).

EDIT:
Umm, when you send me the e-mail be sure to post your domain here so no one else takes it. (Do not worry about this, Hyper)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

Ummh...Boss I just have a couple of questions - 

Is the Half-Celestial Template a do-able option?

Also I wanted to make sure the Human Paragon class from Unearthed Arcana was okay?

If so I should have it finished in about a day (just need to compile all the background notes).


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 7, 2005)

I would say no to the half-celestial template. You are 100% divine. Paragon races are okay however.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> I would say no to the half-celestial template. You are 100% divine. Paragon races are okay however.




No problem. And great ab out the paragon classes. But it might take a little longer as I take out the template of the guy I already have and adjust his background.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 7, 2005)

*: /*

Sorry about that, I just think that being part celestial is kinda redundant, your kids could be half-celestial if you have children. (Depending on your god/style you might have tons of bastard offspring).


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 7, 2005)

*




*​*Is this an acceptable race for a character?*
*(from Monster Manual III, WotC)*

*A lot of its abilities are made redundant by the divine rank, so perhaps a reduction in LA would be justified.*
*:*

*Troll, War*
*Large Monstrous Humanoid*
*Hit Dice: *12d8+84 (138 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 30 ft. in breastplate (6 squares); base speed 40 ft.
*Armor Class:* 31 (-1 size, +14 natural armor, +5 breastplate, +3 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 28
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +12/+22
*Attack:* Masterwork greatsword +23 melee (2d8+15/19-20) or masterwork composite longbow (+10 Str bonus) +15 ranged (2d6+10/3)
*Full Attack:* Masterwork greatsword +23/+18/+13 melee (2d8+15/19-20) and bite +19 melee (1d6+5); or 2 claws +21 melee (1d8+10) and bite +19 melee (1d6+5); or masterwork composite longbow (+10 Str bonus) +15/+10/+5 ranged (2d6+10/3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Dazing blow
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/adamantine, darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, regeneration 9, scent, spell resistance 20
*Saves:* Fort +13, Ref +11, Will +12
*Abilities:* Str 31, Dex 16, Con 29, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skills:* Listen +11, Spot +12
*Feats:* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Multiattack, Weapon Focus (greatsword)
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or gang (3-9)
*Challenge Rating:* 12
*Treasure: *Standard (including masterwork greatsword and masterwork composite longbow [+10 Str bonus])
*Alignment:* Usually lawful evil
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +6
_This hulking creature stands upright. Although it has the feral features of a troll, its rubbery green skin has a dark, metallic tinge and it wears substantial armor. The creature holds a greatsword with ease and is clearly a skilled warrior._

These intelligent and dangerous creatures were bred specifically for war. Never without their weapons and armor, war trolls know nothing of peace, only the chaos of constant battle. They typically travel from battle to battle in mercenary bands. Like forest trolls (see page 179), they are capable of sophisticated tactics that most other trolls cannot match.

Although they are now a separate variety of troll, war trolls were once ordinary trolls of unusual strength and intelligence. Gathered together by a powerful cabal of arcane spellcasters, these trolls were magically engineered and augmented. They were then bred to produce soldiers of incredible power.

War trolls have a great love of magic weapons and armor, and they actively seek such equipment if it is properly sized for their frames. A typical war troll is 9 feet tall and weighs about 700 pounds.

War trolls speak Giant.

*COMBAT*

Unlike their troll kindred, war trolls are precise and methodical in combat. They trust their regenerative abilities to see them through a fight against even powerful warriors, so they focus their attention on spellcasters early in any skirmish.

*Dazing Blow (Ex):* The force of a war troll's blow can be overwhelming. If a war troll hits with a weapon or claw attack, the opponent must make a DC 25 Fortitude save or be dazed for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Unlike with their lesser cousins, acid (not fire) deals normal damage to a war troll. If a war troll loses a limb or a body part, the lost portion regrows in 2d4 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, I just think that being part celestial is kinda redundant, your kids could be half-celestial if you have children. (Depending on your god/style you might have tons of bastard offspring).




It is no problem. And this character probably has quite a few descendants running about both from his mortal and immortal days. He's a real people person (Hard Sarcasm  )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

Ummh! I hate to have to do this but it looks like I am going to have to drop-out. Both work and school have accelerated and I think it would be best for me to concentrate on the games where I have a commitment already. I will continue to convert the character hoping for a Alt position but my time to crunch the big numbers is going to be limited. 

Sorry about this! I had been really looking forward to trying it.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 7, 2005)

Sent a character proposal to the email address (the right one I hope) today.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeti: That's cool, just remind me that your character is an ALT when you e-mail me.

Heard: I got it, nice concept. I'll update the first post.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 8, 2005)

E-mail sent.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 8, 2005)

@ Nephtys:
Cool race, this is going to be one weird game. As for lowering the LA, I'm not quite sure how far it should be lowered. How much do you think it should be lowered? Anyone else want to give us their 2 coppers?

Minor Campagin Info: Money
Unlike most worlds, the currency is not standard. Elven marks tend be worth slightly more than their human counterparts. The northern dwarves of Keran use the the same currency as the human empire to their south.

Human and Dwarved currency:
Gold crowns (1pp/10gp) - Golden coins, Imperial crest on crown denotes minting year
Gold Sovereigns (1gp) - Golden coins, Emperor's face denotes minting year
Silver Sovereigns (1sp) - Silver coins, Emperor's face denotes minting year
Copper pennies (1cp) - Copper coins

Elven:
Stars (5gp) - Platinum coins, constellation denotes minting year
Marks (1gp5sp) - Family crest denotes minting year (and place) (there are 12 families)
Silver pennies (1sp)
Brasses (1cp)

The price in brackets is their worth in Human currency. There are also coins of older civilizations in the unexplored southern continient, but they are worth much more to collectors. These currencies are also used in the "Continent over the Sea".

(I'm being vague because my notebook with all my ideas and descriptions was left at school)


----------



## silentspace (Jun 8, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Umm, when you send me the e-mail be sure to post your domain here so no one else takes it. (Do not worry about this, Hyper)




My submission is Mek Ju, with the Luck Domain, as posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2005)

I've emailed my submision to you


----------



## James Heard (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh yeah. I've submitted Paraedaes, with the domain of the Sun


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 8, 2005)

I've sent in Beneficia, Lesser Goddess of Sugar and Spice and All Things Nice.

... what?  

-Hyp.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 8, 2005)

I've sent out replies to most (minus Rakasha-guy).

@ Rakasha-guy: I do not have Savage Species. If this is not a book, but a variant or something I am currently looking like a fool.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2005)

Savage Species is a book, The Rakshasa is a 'monster' character class, which enables a young Rakshasa to gain it's full abilities over 14 levels.

So essentially my concept would be a 14 th level Rakshasa, 11 th level Sorc. with the domain of Trickery.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2005)

Bother I checked out the SRD, and the Rakshasa is different from the 3.0 version, which is what Savage species is based on.  

According to the SRD, they now have high spell resistance instead of spell immunity.

I'm still happy with the concept, and my question about Sorc levels stacking with the existing levels is answered in the SRD.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 8, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> @ Nephtys:
> Cool race, this is going to be one weird game. As for lowering the LA, I'm not quite sure how far it should be lowered. How much do you think it should be lowered? Anyone else want to give us their 2 coppers?




I am not exactly sure what is redundant.  Spell Resistance (which wasn't impressive anyway) and the Damage Reduction which also was unimpressive and isn't completely redundant.  On the otherhand the Synergy of the regeneration and immunity to acid and Death effects might warrant an increase in LA (In my not so humble opinion) if you are looking at the whole package.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm going to make one of those DM-sez calls and say: LA +7. Lets leave it as is.

"How many people pray to me rather than Boccob?" I hear you ask.

There is a tablehere for Epic Leadership. To find your leadership score take your charisma mod, your divine rank and you ECL (which is 25) and add them all up.

Add all your followers up, (their levels do not matter, these are just the faceless masses). This is the number of people who pray to you. (You do not get a cohort, these are just people who pray to you!)

IE.
Lonesoldier, Lesser Deity of Pwn has a Divine Rank of 1, ECL 25 and a charisma mod of +9. Thus his leadership score is...ummm...35! Looking at the table I see I have:
1+ 590 + 59 + 30 + 15 + 8 + 4 + 2 + 1 = 710.
Thus, the lesser deity of pwn has 710 loyal followers. Some are your paladins and clerics, prophets and inquisitors, but most are just the average Com1.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 8, 2005)

*I need another thing e-mailed to me*

I need another thing e-mailed to me from the people who have already been accepted.

Fill this out:
----

Name
Lesser Deity (Alignment)
Portfolio: (Mercenaries, warriors)
Domain: (Battle)
Cleric Training: (Detail basic training, who becomes clerics, prerequisites to become a cleric)
Quests: (Typical quests you would send followers on)
Prayers: (How people would address you and/or a congregation)
Temples: (Where you temples are located, how they look, who they cater to)
Rites: (How do the lowly ants appease you?)
Heralds and Allies: (Planar/elemental/etc allies who would fight for you, in need be)
Relics: (The Savior[greatsword], Chalice of Victory)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 8, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> There is a tablehere for Epic Leadership. To find your leadership score take your charisma mod, your divine rank and you ECL (which is 25) and add them all up.




Cha mod - includes enhancement bonuses for items?

-Hyp.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 8, 2005)

How do we figure out the whole relic thing?


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 8, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I am not exactly sure what is redundant. Spell Resistance (which wasn't impressive anyway) and the Damage Reduction which also was unimpressive and isn't completely redundant. On the otherhand the Synergy of the regeneration and immunity to acid and Death effects might warrant an increase in LA (In my not so humble opinion) if you are looking at the whole package.




Yeah, I suppose the positives might balance out the negatives. No big deal. I just hope I can finish the character on time.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 8, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Cha mod - includes enhancement bonuses for items?
> 
> -Hyp.



Yup



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> How do we figure out the whole relic thing?



Your personal, customized and magical weapons and armour. If you are a caster, your spellbook probably is a relic (or spell books >_>) Basically, anything that a person would recognized about you that is amazingly powerful.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 8, 2005)

Which Domains are taken? If War is still open I think that would suit my character nicely, otherwise Death or Destruction would fit ok.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 8, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Your personal, customized and magical weapons and armour. If you are a caster, your spellbook probably is a relic (or spell books >_>) Basically, anything that a person would recognized about you that is amazingly powerful.




So its just one of our pieces of equipment that we've already got, or something else? Sorry, I'm tired and not thinking too straight but had to ask anyway...


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 8, 2005)

Are all slots taken?  If not, god of madness might be interesting...


----------



## James Heard (Jun 8, 2005)

Man, I'm beginning to think that maybe I should rewrite my character with a concept that fits better with the group? This doesn't seem to be shaping up to be something anymore than a desparate act of suicide on my part. I'm going to work on another idea, hopefully getting it done and posted by tonight sometime.


----------



## Tyreus (Jun 8, 2005)

If I still come up with something before someone else and send it in, do I have a spot?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2005)

Submitted another concept by email for Nekron 'Lord of Spells', Lich (Human)  Wizard, with the domain of Magic.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 9, 2005)

Submitted my character yesterday.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 9, 2005)

Nephtys is our last main player. Nephtys took the War domain. I'll update the first page.

We still need two alternates, so keep trying if you wish.

(If anyone wants a domain I did not list please tell me which book it is in)

Domains and characters are skewed toward evil it seems. This should be interesting, as long as the party does not self-destruct.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 9, 2005)

This should be fun .

(Thanks )


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2005)

Pity I lost this thread amid my move and travels in the past few weeks, it was looking to be really fun.

*sniff sniff*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 10, 2005)

Submitted complete character concept, hopefully I can be an ALT


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 10, 2005)

Any estimations on start times?


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 10, 2005)

*Tentative*

Lemme crack open good ol' Mozilla Calendar.

How's the 12th of June? Or the 14th, 15th, 17th or 18th?

Unless anyone has an objection the game shall commence on the 12th.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 10, 2005)

The 12th sounds good.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 11, 2005)

I better retract that offer. The 14th is the earliest I will be able to start. (I will be out of town tomorrow, heading up to Edmonton for the day).


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a question.  If someone took the Item Familiar feat and got the subsquent 10% XP boost, would that push them up to 26th level (my estimate being 343,750 XP mid way through 26)?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 12, 2005)

Game got a spot open for one more player?  If so I'm interested.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 12, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Game got a spot open for one more player?  If so I'm interested.



One more ALT is needed.

Wrahn: Time for dinner, I'll answer after the lasanga.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 14, 2005)

Greetings, has this game started as planned?, I've been keeping an eye on this thread and I don't want to miss out on any action.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 15, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Wrahn: Time for dinner, I'll answer after the lasanga.




Must have been good lasanga


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

Must have gone back for seconds?


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 15, 2005)

Lonesoldier, you wrote in an E-mail that the War domain had already been taken, but I still need to know which other domains I cannot choose. A list would be good.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

Check the Domains/Portfolio Elements spoiler on the 1st page. I believe he has it pretty well updated.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 15, 2005)

Ah.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 15, 2005)

*Awww [expletive]*

English portfolio crept up on me. I need to finish a board game about 1984 and Fahrenheit 451. I'll put the In Game thread up tomorrow.

Sry.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 16, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> English portfolio crept up on me. I need to finish a board game about 1984 and Fahrenheit 451. I'll put the In Game thread up tomorrow.
> 
> Sry.




No worries.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 16, 2005)

I've revised my character, he's now a God of Community (LE style).


----------



## silentspace (Jun 16, 2005)

nice community


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 17, 2005)

Allright, well, I'm typing my first post out in Word right now. I have many, many spelling errors and a strange complusion to add an 'e' to the end of withe.

EDIT:
*Sigh*
Detailing an entire world takes long than I believed. It's obviously not up yet, but I do have something for you to do.

Pick your place of residence:
Format: Continient, Country (Or Main Racial Demographic-thing if I am lazy)
Keran is like North America.
Verasen is somewhere between Eberron's Xen'drik and unexplored Africa back in the day.
Legat is a supercontinent, Europe + Africa + Asia

North Pole
The Frigid Sea (Arctic Saunghin)
Keran, Northern Dwarf Holds
Keran, Human Empire
Keran, Elvish Empire
Keran, Badlands (Goblinoid, generally evil things)
The Great Ocean, Helios (Aquatic Elves)
Verasen, Endless Jungle
Verasen, Human Settlement
Verasen, Elvish Settlement
Legat, Human Capital (Desert)
Legat, Elvish Captial (Forest)
Legat, Abandoned Wasteland (Former Battlefield)
Legat, Far Northern Mountains (Trolls, Hobgoblins, Orcs, all that fun stuff)
South Pole (Penguins, Were-seals)


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 17, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Legat is a supercontinent, Europe + Africa + Asia
> 
> (Legat, Abandoned Wasteland (Former Battlefield))
> Legat, Far Northern Mountains (Trolls, Hobgoblins, Orcs, all that fun stuff)




Sounds nice.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 17, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Keran is like North America.
> 
> Keran, Human Empire




I think that sounds like a fitting home.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 17, 2005)

Paradas's residence should be somewhere in or near the human capital on Legat I suppose, the main requirement is desert and that's the only desert you've got listed so far.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 17, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Keran, Human Empire: I think that sounds like a fitting home.




Likewise.  If it's a problem havnig two in the same place, though, put me next-door with the elves.

-Hyp.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 17, 2005)

Keran, Human Empire also works for me...can't really find any other that fits well enough without knowing more detailed geography.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2005)

Since everyone wants Keran, Human Empire, perhaps I'll take Legat, Human Empire.


----------



## Micar Sin (Jun 19, 2005)

*alt slot*

I'd like to take the second alt slot if no one else has yet. I'll have a character out to you tommorow with any luck.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 20, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Since everyone wants Keran, Human Empire, perhaps I'll take Legat, Human Empire.



Heh, what am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 20, 2005)

That's okay I guess that makes me trying to be Alt chopped liver!


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll switch to Verasen, human settlement or endless jungle.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry, I skimmed and missed the post about Paradas


----------



## James Heard (Jun 20, 2005)

No worries, Verasen would be fine for my character...if there's desert there. I don't care about anything else really, as long as it's dry and hot then I don't have any particulars. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

What? You're following me? What's a deity got to do to get some privacy around here? Sheesh


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 20, 2005)

Lonesoldier, hows it coming?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2005)

Is this up and running yet?


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I was really busy this week because of my exams. I had to do a Math 31 exam on Tuesday and a Physics 30 Diploma exam on Thursday (Today). I also had work on Monday and today.

Monday-> Work, Studying
Tuesday-> Test, Studying
Wednesday-> Tutoring, Studying
Thursday-> Test, Work

I called my friends and cancelled the D&D game on Friday. I will have my first post up...eventually.

Once you have selected a region, please choose your seat of power, and by seat I mean your stronghold/hut/fortress/etc. You may describe it as you please.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 26, 2005)

Since I'm only an ALT dO you want me to choose a region?


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes please. I see my delaying tactic is not working. Jokes. I really need everyone to pick a stronghold type building (or your current location), that is where the game will start.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 27, 2005)

Unfortunately I'm going to have to bow out of this one. Everyone have fun, and good gaming!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 27, 2005)

Well I think I am Alt #2.   

I believe the Temple/Stronghold/Enclave of Ardur will be in the lands between the Human Empire and that of the Elven Empire in Keran. 

A Look from the outside in - 
The complex is huge, contained within a double wall of granite from the mines of the Redstone Mountains. Within the gates are a veritable cornucopia of trees and other vegetation (various flowers and bushes). The grounds are criss-crossed with walk-ways made of the same red granite as the outer walls. A number of religious statuary (lit with magical fire) are spread around the lawn with a mind for spots of peaceful introspection. A multitude of ponds and streams weave thru the grounds. At its center is a large marble amphitheatre again with a majority of the red marble stonework. It is within that edifice that the services are held (also lit by magical fire). Behind the Amphitheatre is a great tower over one hundred feat high and almost that around. It is within that structure that the one called Ardus resides along with the most loyal of sevants and followers.

I will work on it more but this should give a nice base for where I am going.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2005)

Legat, Elvish Capital for me please.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I'm going to have to bow out of this one. Everyone have fun, and good gaming!




Does this mean that I get to take his place


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 28, 2005)

The Empress of the Keran Empire has recently been taking the confidences of a realitively minor noblewoman whom until recently was considered unimportant.

The Contessa deSuray lives in an expansive mansion and hosts numerous social affair on the outskirts of the (capitol of the Keran Human Empire).


----------



## silentspace (Jun 28, 2005)

Mek Ju resides on the continent of Verasen, near the stone city-state of Mantra, whose massive walls are nestled in the endless jungle on the far edge of the human settlements. Mantra, a large city, is the home of Mek Ju's largest temple.  Mek himself lives in a nearby mountain, unbeknownst to the citizens of Mantra. Mek's secret mountain fortress is unmappable, as he rearranges the earth and stone according to his whim. Mek also has a private demiplane that he travels to often.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 28, 2005)

Khtandrek resides in the Underdark City of Nexus, a vast network of reinforced caves, tunnels, grand temples and simple housing. The sound of running water is everywhere in the city, which is also a nexus for several underdark rivers, the very reason for the city's existance. A magnificent waterfall thunders down the central cave of the city, illuminated by sorcerous light.
Enormous caves south of the city supply edible fungi and cattle, laboruoisly grewn and bred by legions of Kobold labourers who also mine iron and coal in the lower depths. Duergar craftsmen create masterful works of weaponry, tools and art and are the true economic strength of the city. Patrols of Hobgoblins keep the peace, supervised and protected by powerful strike-forces of elite Troll warriors.
In the Temple of Confluence, a massive fortress of polished obsidian, granite and steel, the Living God sits eternally vigilant, ruling Community, the great cosmopolitan empire of the North, trough the eyes of ten thousand clerics.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 29, 2005)

Hypersmurf:
Got your e-mail

James Heard:
Sorry to hear that, good gaming.

Raven88:
You are now a main player.

Wrahn, silentspace, Nephtys:
Allrighty

Ankh-Morpork Guard:
!!! Stronghold !!!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 1, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Raven88:
> You are now a main player.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2005)

Is this campaign still going to go ahead?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 20, 2005)

Due to nil replies, I'll assume this is dead then!


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks like it is, .


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 20, 2005)

ah well


----------

